# Fingerprint question



## jleiwig (Jan 11, 2010)

I posted a blue lapis trustone pen in the SOYP forum.  I'm showing around today at work and it attracts fingerprints like you would not believe!  I've never had this big of a problem with CA finished pens.  What can I do to counteract this?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 11, 2010)

According to the label on the can, Renaissance wax _"Does not show fingermarks"._

I have found this to be true to a point but unless you carried a can to work, fat lot of good this advice will do.  Do you work in an area where folks might have some anti-static spray commonly used on computer monitors?


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 11, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> According to the label on the can, Renaissance wax _"Does not show fingermarks"._
> 
> I have found this to be true to a point but unless you carried a can to work, fat lot of good this advice will do. Do you work in an area where folks might have some anti-static spray commonly used on computer monitors?


 
I'd have to check.  I think we have some screen wipes.


----------



## WhiteHare (Jan 11, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> I posted a blue lapis trustone pen in the SOYP forum. I'm showing around today at work and it attracts fingerprints like you would not believe! I've never had this big of a problem with CA finished pens. What can I do to counteract this?


 
One solution would be to carry a pair of white cotton gloves to give to the people who pick up the pen.   

With the cold weather and all, maybe your cohorts have doused themselves with lotions?  

Does it pick up your fingerprints at work more than at home?


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 11, 2010)

WhiteHare said:


> One solution would be to carry a pair of white cotton gloves to give to the people who pick up the pen.
> 
> With the cold weather and all, maybe your cohorts have doused themselves with lotions?
> 
> Does it pick up your fingerprints at work more than at home?


 
Everywhere Dick.  I'm beginning to think it may just be truestone. Having never turned it before, and not having these problems with CA pens it's the only thing I can think of.  It even gets my fingerprints on it, and I don't use any lotion or anything.


----------



## gketell (Jan 11, 2010)

Final coat with a good automotive wax "wax on, wax off" and it reaaaally helps.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 11, 2010)

This isn't particularly helpful, but I have a daily carrier in lapus TruStone and it has lost a lot of its shine.  It still shines, but not as brilliantly as you might think it would. Interestingly enough, even without the shine it sold another pen in TruStone (malachite) for me.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jan 11, 2010)

I've found that a microfiber cloth is handy to have around when showing off pens. Matter of fact I buy three 18" x 24" cloths for $3.99 and cut them to 6" x 12" and throw a few in my case. Easy to wipe away fingerprints. Cheap to use.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jan 11, 2010)

gketell said:


> Final coat with a good automotive wax "wax on, wax off" and it reaaaally helps.



Not sure if yours does but many automotive waxes contain silicone. Be careful to keep it away from other finishes to avoid problems. I learned this the hard way


----------



## greggas (Jan 11, 2010)

I turn a lot of trustone pens ( including a recent order for 10 blue lapis) and have not noticed a problem with prints nor received any complaints.  One difference is that i never use CA on truestone,just wet sand and wet micro mesh...do not know if that makes a dif


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Finishing*

I agree with the micro mesh and wet sanding technique. I never had any problems with mine and it was the tru stone turquoise


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 13, 2010)

Gin N' Tonic said:


> I've found that a microfiber cloth is handy to have around when showing off pens. Matter of fact I buy three 18" x 24" cloths for $3.99 and cut them to 6" x 12" and throw a few in my case. Easy to wipe away fingerprints. Cheap to use.



I like this idea.  Where do you purchase the microfiber cloths?


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 13, 2010)

dustmaker said:


> I like this idea. Where do you purchase the microfiber cloths?


 
anyplace.  Check the cleaning isles.  Target has some nice ones in their automotive section.


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Justin.  I guess I don't get out enough. :biggrin:


----------

